# M6 w/ M3 head?



## Solscud007 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I got my M6 today and im just curious could someone swap heads on the M6 with a M3? im jsut curious to see what that would look like.


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 3, 2008)

Make sure you only use the MN10 bulb in there (the equivalent of the MN15 bulb for turboheads). You'll get a really floody light if you use this setup. Pretty neat. I know Al and DM51 aren't too fond of the looks, though. hehe.

If you're looking for long runtime with your new M6, use the MN15 bulb in there. And there are quite a few rechargeable options, too. Just look around in the incandescent section.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks guys. what is the head on the left side in the pic right above? and what brand strike bezel is the shiny one?


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 4, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> thanks guys. what is the head on the left side in the pic right above? and what brand strike bezel is the shiny one?



The head on the left is the KL6 LED head for the Surefire L6 (which is the M3 body with KL6 head)...discontinued a while back. Here's a picture of my modded L6 Transporter:






And the shiny strike bezel is the titanium bezel made by RPM...I have one on my M3 Transgressor, too. 






Here's a cooler view:


----------



## ugrey (Jul 4, 2008)

This is a great example of "just because you can do it, does not mean you should do it".


----------



## Patriot (Jul 4, 2008)

ugrey said:


> This is a great example of "just because you can do it, does not mean you should do it".






It all depends on what a person wants or has need of. The M6 with an M3 head can be carried concealed fairly well, while the turbo head makes it very difficult. The very white output of Lumens Factory EO-M3 makes for a very unique package and provides more than double the runtime of the M3 body. It has become one of my regular carry lights.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 5, 2008)

I wish I hadn't scene these pictures...

Now I want one!

It looks like an aluminium sea cucumber.


----------



## signal 13 (Jul 6, 2008)

How do you carry it? I was apprehensive about getting the M3 because I was unsure how secure it would be on my duty belt. But I'm just going to stick it in a SF speedholster when it comes in.

I just don't know how I would securely carry an M6.



Patriot36 said:


> It all depends on what a person wants or has need of. The M6 with an M3 head can be carried concealed fairly well, while the turbo head makes it very difficult. The very white output of Lumens Factory EO-M3 makes for a very unique package and provides more than double the runtime of the M3 body. It has become one of my regular carry lights.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 7, 2008)

signal 13 said:


> How do you carry it? I was apprehensive about getting the M3 because I was unsure how secure it would be on my duty belt. But I'm just going to stick it in a SF speedholster when it comes in.
> 
> I just don't know how I would securely carry an M6.




I carry it in a my upper cargo pocket or even tuck it in the belt line, just offset from the small of my back. I only have to carry it for a very limited amount of time so my methods probably wouldn't suit you. I think Maxpedition makes a belt pouch that's ideal for the M6 though.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 7, 2008)

patriot it isnt right to flaunt all those lights on yours.....:candle:


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 7, 2008)

climberkid said:


> patriot it isnt right to flaunt all those lights on yours.....:candle:



Yeah, Patriot! Some of us are less fortunate and only have 3 M6's...


----------



## climberkid (Jul 7, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Yeah, Patriot! Some of us are less fortunate and only have 3 M6's...


you are one to talk mister!! lol :nana:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL.....you guys are funny. Climberkid, you know I'm just trying to tempt you with ideas...hehe  

The way I see it, I'm still one short. ttrans97 knows exactly what I'm talking about. If I can find one I'll probably set that one up with primaries and the MN15 and leave it that way.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is my M6. Please correct me if I am wrong. But when you guys say "scallops" are you talking about this style of bezel? I would call it the neutered or subdued CB head.















Compare that to eshishlo's M4 head
http://watchandclockservice.com/Photo_052708_005.jpg


----------



## climberkid (Jul 8, 2008)

im still young patriot. and naive. i got myself into some credit card debt and i am trying to sell some stuff to pay it off. but when i finish up school here in feb. and i have some disposable income i will be talking to you and many others about the things i "need".

P.S. sorry for the hijack


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, that's what some refer to as scalloped. I just usually call the three types, "strike bezel, lightly crenelated, and flat. I guess we've all got different names for them.



Solscud007, what does your light say on the other side?


.


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Solscud007*...yes, yours is scalloped. It's just a standardized way of describing that bezel design. Makes it easier when you describe it to others that know what it means.  So there are 3 types...flat, scalloped, crenellated. I guess a fourth would be the Titanium bezel that *RPM* is working on. Now that'll be sweet! Nice pictures, by the way! M6's are very photogenic!


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 8, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Solscud007, what does your light say on the other side?



Ten bucks it says "Guardian"...


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Ten bucks it says "Guardian"...




I just noticed it was a 17,000 serial# I didn't see the (1) the first time. No doubt it's a Guardian as you stated.


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 8, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I just noticed it was a 17,000 serial# I didn't see the (1) the first time. No doubt it's a Guardian as you stated.



I was just guessing since *Solscud007* only recently got his M6. 

I'm really close to declaring that my "Millennium Series M6" is the ONLY one on CPF! Could that be possible??? :nana:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> I'm really close to declaring that my "Millennium Series M6" is the ONLY one on CPF! Could that be possible??? :nana:





Certainly could be.....:kiss:


----------



## Size15's (Jul 8, 2008)

SureFire's term is scalloped for the bezels with scallops (pretty much all models have scallops) and crenelated for the bezels with [aggressive] crenelations (also known as Strike Bezel or Defender Bezel)
There's no middle ground term like "lightly crenelated".

Al


----------



## DM51 (Jul 8, 2008)

ugrey said:


> This is a great example of "just because you can do it, does not mean you should do it".


LOL, I personally agree, but I will nevertheless support his _right_ to do it.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ugrey* 

 
_This is a great example of "just because you can do it, does not mean you should do it"._



> *DM51*
> LOL, I personally agree, but I will nevertheless support his _right_ to do it.




Maybe one will show up in your mail box as a Christmas present. :kiss:


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 8, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Maybe one will show up in your mail box as a Christmas present. :kiss:



So if I think something is hideous and ugly, it might show up in my mail box for Christmas? Did I ever mention that I think "Guardian" is a lame name for the M6? It just looks so horrible on the side of the light, too! Yuck, yuck, yuck!

:naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> So if I think something is hideous and ugly, it might show up in my mail box for Christmas? Did I ever mention that I think "Guardian" is a lame name for the M6? It just looks so horrible on the side of the light, too! Yuck, yuck, yuck!
> 
> :naughty:




LOL. The difference is that you're lying and DM51 isn't....haha.

Um...you wouldn't by chance have a spare turbo head and battery holder would you?


----------



## ttran97 (Jul 8, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> LOL. The difference is that you're lying and DM51 isn't....haha.
> 
> Um...you wouldn't by chance have a spare turbo head and battery holder would you?



hehe. Busted. :nana: 

Sorry, no spare parts besides that Creemator Noir in the custom BST.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 8, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Ten bucks it says "Guardian"...



You would be correct. since it is just a plain M6 Guardian i didnt think it was necessary to shoot that side. Ok so scallops it is.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 10, 2008)

If you're going down the M3 head on an M6 route, I much prefer the old style M3 head :thumbsup: It matches the "neck" of the M6 better.







Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_ (Jul 10, 2008)

> The M6 with an M3 head can be carried concealed fairly well..



The concept of a "concealed carry" M6, or any other flashlight, is comical.

What are you concealing your flashlight from? Do some states require carry permits for flashlights?

How would I conceal this:


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 10, 2008)

donn_ said:


> How would I conceal this:




At the bottom of a very deep hole :green: Certainly has a unique look to it 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2008)

> The concept of a "concealed carry" M6, or any other flashlight, is comical.
> 
> What are you concealing your flashlight from? Do some states require carry permits for flashlights?


I suppose I could have said, "under your clothing" um... "out of sight" ahh... "hidden from view"... erm... "away from prying eyes".... etc. 

Typically a light the size of the M6 would be carried/worn/holstered on the outside of your clothing. I may have used the word "concealed" out of habit or maybe it was just shorter to type. The point I was making is, if you want to carry the M6 "out of view" and you don't want to carry a bag or pack, the M6 with M3 head is much more comfortable and practical to carry than with the turbo head. 

With regards to why I might want to wear it "out of view".... I suppose just to hide from anybody's eyes that might think I'm a weirdo for carrying it or be wondering what the heck it is. The world lives in fear these days. The neighbors call the police if they hear a fire cracker pop on the 4th of July or if the kids are playing with pirate guns in the front yard. I don't want to deal with the examination of a sheepish society. 

It's legal for me to carry a firearm in the open also but I choose to be discrete about it instead. I suppose I could go to the movies with a canteen belt supporting a holstered firearm, extra magazine, a knife, a couple of lights, and cell phone but I'd certainly look strange, draw a lot of attention, and possibly be thrown out if they ever let me enter in the first place. 

Hope that explains everything


----------

